# Verkaufe meine PS3



## hans-mair (6. Mai 2017)

Verkaufe meine PS3 für 100€, da ich mir eine PS4 kaufen möchte!

Sie ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, da ich sie nicht sehr oft benutzt habe weil mir leider die Zeit dafür gefehlt hat.
2 Controller sind auch im Preis inklusive.

Schreibt einfach  

Gruß euer Hans!


----------

